# Java Aufgabe von Firma



## vaderle (2. Okt 2003)

Ich habe vor kurzem meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker angefangen und hab nun meine erste Aufgaben bekommen wobei ich finde das sie schon recht schwer ist für jemanden der noch nicht so viel Erfahung hat. 
Aufgabe: 
Ich soll ein Tool erstellen welches den Computer oder bestimme Laufwerke nach Ordner durchsucht die schon eines bestimmtes Alter erricht haben (z.B. älter als 3 Jahre sind). Dann soll man die Auswahl haben diese Ordner komplett zu löschen oder komplett zu zippen 
oder komplett zu verschieben. Hört sich dich Aufgabe schwer an und kann mir wer hierbei weiterhelfe? z.B. bei einzelnen Programmabschnitten oder Beispiele geben oder ob es vielleicht 
schon so ein Tool gibt oder wie ich überhaupt an die Aufgabe ran gehe?!  
 :cry:


----------



## bummerland (2. Okt 2003)

ich weis nicht - kann java so was überhaubt ?


----------



## vaderle (2. Okt 2003)

eigentlich schon glaub ich. Es gibt ja sicher such funktionen und für zip gibs glaub ich java.util.zip. Aber wie ich verschieben kann und löschen der Datein und wie ich überhaupt alles zusammen bastel davon hab ich keine ahnung  :cry:


----------



## mariopetr (2. Okt 2003)

ja, java kann das (und es ist eher trivial, nur halt viel tipparbeit). im uebrigen waere es net solche mehrfachposts zu unterlassen, das thema steht auch schon unter http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=363 (und ist gesperrt).


----------



## vaderle (2. Okt 2003)

Kann mir nicht mal einer wenigstens den Anfang also den code für die Suche schicken? bzw mal beispiele schreiben. Ich weiss das ist nicht der sinn vom Java lernen aber wenn ich net weiter weiss brauch ich ja hilfe und muss anhand der hilfe schaun und verstehen was gemacht wurde.
thx nochmal


----------



## mariopetr (2. Okt 2003)

fuer das filesuche schue dir bitte java.io.File und java.io.FileFilter an.

im einfachsten falle (man geht von einem ordner (ich nehme mal /tmp) aus und sucht ordner die mit "a" anfangen)


```
File root=new File("/tmp");
File[] result=root.listFiles(new MyFilter()) ;

.
.
.

private class MyFilter implements FileFilter
{
	public boolean accept(File afile)
	{
		return afile.getName.startsWith("a") && afile.isDirectory();
	}
}
```


----------



## vaderle (2. Okt 2003)

ah danke das hilft mir schon etwas. wie sieht bei datumssuche aus. Jeder ordner hat ja ein datum welches auf den letzten bearbeitungsvorgang verweisst


----------



## vaderle (10. Okt 2003)

hmm weiss keiner mehr einen rat?


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Okt 2003)

Also das abfragen des letzten Änderungsdatums einer Datei habe ich schon in mehreren meiner Projekte eingebaut.
Das geht mit einem File Objekt über getModified().

Ob das auch mit Ordnern geht, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke das ist auch nicht nötig, da man ja sowieso in jedem Ordner reinschauen muss.


----------

